

Hiring Hacks for Founders - LukeG
http://blog.jobscore.com/hiring-hacks-for-founders

======
redorb
before giving me 20 slides please inform me of how many people you have hired
and what you think there average salary was. Perhaps some stats about how long
they stayed or other figures you find important. These tips sounds bland.

------
maxcameron
Yeah I can't really imagine hiring someone that I haven't worked with before.
Odd they don't really mention that.

~~~
LukeG
The main case that 1-3 month trial periods _don't_ work for is when the person
you're considering hiring already has a good job, esp. one that they like.
This is often/usually the case when you're talking about top tier talent. Want
to try selling a stud on coming to work for you for a bit for a chance at a
real job?

~~~
kevinholesh
Even if it's a tiny one-week project. It would be helpful to know everything
about how they work before you gave them equity.

~~~
Daniel_Newby
That's why you have vesting.

------
anonjon
Don't hire hacks, hire people who are talented.

~~~
anonjon
In my defense, it was a pun too obvious to resist.

And honestly, I think of a hack as a quick and/or dirty technique to get the
job done (even if its ugly or imperfect, or falls apart under scrutiny). A
hack is a shortcut of some sort.

Hiring seems like a situation where cutting corners is a bad idea with little
to no payoff.

While the article was good, I don't see how these observations are hacks.
Unless taking your time and being thorough is the hack. (By my definition, it
is an anti-hack.)

------
cgherb911
nice post

